# ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##



## Tooommy (4. Januar 2005)

Moin Moin,

wer will nicht vor beginn des Urlaubs sich fitt machen mit der Bedienung des Echolots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lowrance bietet es an!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eine Emulator-Software für diverse Geräte!!!!!!

Hier der Link
http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Emulators/

Die Emulator Software läßt sich bedienen wie die Original-Geräte

So läßt sich auch die Sprache einstellen auf Deutsch

Super Sache 

Runterladen und los gehts


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

hallo tooommy #h

ist nen verdammt guter link von dir #6 der ist so gut, daß ich ihn gleich mal oben festgetackert habe


----------



## Tooommy (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Ich bin auch echt begeistert sind alle Geräte von Lowrance , bin auch am Spielen am PC


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Klasse !
 Nur leider ist mein *X51* nich dabei ....   :c
 hab das auch noch nich sooooo lange und bin noch nicht so erfahren mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten .... |uhoh:


----------



## Marius (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Ich kenne den Emulator auch und habe schon sehr viel damit getestet bevor ich mein Gerät dann hatte. Super Sache. :g


----------



## Jirko (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

hallo hd4ever #h

nimm doch einfach das simprogramm vom x-87er... unterscheidet sich nicht allzusehr von den features her. die einstellungen ansich sind nahezu identisch und zum testen sollte es dir allemal weiterhelfen... good luck #h


----------



## Heiko112 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Moin gibt es übrigens auch von Eagle

http://www.eaglegps.com/Downloads/Emulators/default.htm

aber das ist ja sowieso ein und der selbe laden.
#h


----------



## Deep Sea (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Gibt es das Programm auch für Garmin-Geräte?


----------



## salmon Wim (2. April 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo Manu und Tom, 
Danke für den Tip.
Mein LMS 337 DF c ist eingetroffen so kann ich bis zum Besuch am Skarnsundet am 28 April noch ein wenig üben.
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Tooommy (3. April 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Viel Spaß beim Üben und Probieren!!!   Wir sind auch am vorbereiten für unseren Urlaub im April.

Viel Erfolg für Euch


----------



## Tooommy (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: und für Garmin Echolotbedienung am PC ??????*

Und für Garmin Geräte hat da jemand was gefunden ???


----------



## T.C (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo,

möchte mich auch für den Tip bedanken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Moin,

das ich den Link erst jetzt gesehen habe#d .
Wirklich geil, nur wie stell ich es auf Deutsch ein?
Mich interessiert das LMS-339cDF.
Ich hab das nicht so mit Englisch|uhoh: .





Tooommy schrieb:


> So läßt sich auch die Sprache einstellen auf Deutsch


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

2x hintereinander auf Menü ---------> Set Language


----------



## Torsk1 (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Super Danke#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## langelandsklaus (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Tolle Sache,wenn´s funktioniert. Habe aber eine Fehlermeldung erforderliche DLL Datei fehlt NPPTOOLS.DLL #t


----------



## Lachsy (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

nimmste meine, ist gepackt, und kopierst die DLL nach Windows/system32

klick mich


----------



## Blue25 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: und für Garmin Echolotbedienung am PC ??????*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Und für Garmin Geräte hat da jemand was gefunden ???


 

Hallo zusammen #h 

Will  auch gerne wissen op jemand für Germin Geräte was gefunden hatt.

Schöne Grüsse aus Luxembourg:vik:


----------



## Fischerman (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

*Hallo Angler !!*
*Ich habe ein Lawrance x25 sehr günstig erstanden und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch !! Wer kann mir weiterhelfen ??*​


----------



## Jirko (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

hallo fischermän #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard... wünsch dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns!

das x-25er ist ja schon ein älteres modell daher wird´s schwer jemanden zu finden, der dafür eine anleitung in deutsch hat... vielleicht hilft dir aber auch die in englisch #h


----------



## Casi (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo zusammen,hat jemand noch `ne deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für den "Lowrance iFinder Go" als pdf oder 
per Fax? Wär klasse!
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Tooommy (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Moin Moin.

*der Link hat sich geändert zu Lowrancs*

*Neu*


http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Emulators/default.asp


----------



## octoputer (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hat überhaupt jemand Erfahrung mit Garmin-Geräten?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir eins zulegen soll!
In Sachen Navigationsysteme zumindest gibt´s für mich nichts besseres!Aber wie sieht´s mit "E-Loten" aus?


----------



## Jirko (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

hallo octoputer #h

ich empfehle dir nen neues thema im unterforum echolot / gps (klick) zu erstellen... hier droht dein anliegen in der versenkung zu verschwinden - weist  #h


----------



## fischer696 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*



Tooommy schrieb:


> Moin Moin.
> 
> *der Link hat sich geändert zu Lowrancs*
> 
> ...



Moin,
und schon wieder neu:
http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Emulators/


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

ach ja .... nun kann ich den auch mal wieder gebrauchen bei meinem neuen Gerät .... werd ich mal gucken wie das aussieht das Programm ... :m


----------



## Jirko (28. Dezember 2007)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

besten dank für die info sascha #6... hab´s im erstposting mal geändert #h


----------



## messerfisch (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Tja meins ist leider auch nicht dabei......X 86DS !!!!Also alle kann man nicht sagen....aber dafür "FAST" Alle




gruß messerfisch#6


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Von wegen nrunterladen und loslegen!!! Schön wärs!!;+

Habs runtergeladen und wenn ichs öffnen will gibts Probleme...dazu noch alles auf Englisch....toll!!!!#d

Kann mir jemand der schon die Demo benutzt hat weiterhelfen?? Vielleicht hängts an ner Kleinigkeit....keine Ahnung.#q

Rufe auch gerne an,einfach Tel-Nr per PN hinterlassen.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen!! Bin eben kein PC Meister#c
Danke schonmal und nichts für ungut..

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Jirko (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

huhu matze #h

schreib doch büdde mal kurz, was für´ne fehlermeldung kommt... danke #h


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

...........jetzt hats doch noch geklappt !!!#6


----------



## Dimi (1. März 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo Kollegen, gibt es auch ein „Eine Emulator-Software für diverse Geräte!!!!!!“ für den Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e, und in Deutsch?

  Habe ein 
  Humminbird SmartCast RF 15e gekauft mit der Hoffnung das die unter  

  „Weitere Funktionen
- Fish ID+
- Fischalarm“ auch wahrhaftig funktionieren. Habe ein Jahr lang getestet und geprobt, keinen Fisch identifiziert. Auch keinen einzigen Alarm durch Fische ist ausgelöst worden.
   Das Gerät habe ich dann eingeschickt zum überprüfen, alles O K. 
  Und auf meinen Anfragen heißt es: 
  „Ein Smartcast kann eigentlich keine Fische zeigen. Dafür ist es zu schwach und hat zu wenig Sendeleistung.
Zumal man auch nur Sicheln unter ganz bestimmten Umständen sieht.“
  Hallo, ich glaube da verstehe ich was nicht richtig! I habe den Geber als Schwimmer an der Schnur mit einer Brasse von 50 Zentimeter am Hacken bei einer Tiefe von 3 Meter, über einen Schwarm von Brassen und da keine „- Fish ID+ oder – Fischalarm?????????



  Wen die Funktionen
- Fish ID+
- Fischalarm nicht funktionieren können auf Grund der schwache Sendeleistung, was hat dieser Hinweis dann in der Beschreibung zu tun? Oder hat jemand andere Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

   Würde mich freuen über ein Paar Meinungen Betreff     - Fisch ID+
- Fischalarm.
   Die Spielerei mit dem Gerät am Wasser frisst kostbare Angelzeit und bietet höchstens die Messung der Wassertemperatur und die ungefähre Bodenstruktur(Ungefähr). Das kann man auch billiger haben. 
   Und, bevor ich das Gerät für die „Tonne“ freigebe würden mich doch ein Paar Meinungen interessieren.
    Gruß
  Dimi


----------



## kulti007 (26. April 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

servus....welches lowrance gerät ist vergleichbar mit dem eagle fish elite 642c? vielen dank |supergri

mfg


----------



## kulti007 (26. April 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

helft mir doch...will den umgang üben :vik:


----------



## Jirko (26. April 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

nabend kulti #h

das lms-520c... hier die demosoftware #h


----------



## kulti007 (26. April 2008)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

danke #6


----------



## gomez (28. April 2009)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

servus,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich nen link finde für mein lowrance x47 der mir das bodensignal genauer erklärt? und halt insgesamt etwas besser detailierte beschreibung.. englisch oder deutsch is egal.. danke schon mal..  gruß


----------



## Jirko (29. April 2009)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

willkommen im AB gomez! ich wünsche dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns 

beschreibung in englisch > klick #h


----------



## klostermann (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo Leute,

gibts sowas auch für Humminbird Echolotbedienung am PC

Danke

Klostermann


----------



## Papi1 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Leider  habe ich nichts gefunden für den HDS 5 
wer kann mir weiter helfen
Gruss Christoph


----------



## EgonEcke (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Ist ja echt geil! DANKE für den Link.
Hat vielleicht noch jemand die deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für's Lowrance X-85 rumfliegen? 
Gruss Egon


----------



## Pepe.nt (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo 

Gibt es sowas auch fürs Humminbird ?????

Lg Pepe


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. August 2010)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Ist mittlerweile eine Software fürs üben am HDS5 Gerät raugekommen?

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## Talin (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hi Leute,
kann mir jemand was gutes bis 700 Euro empfehlen? Ich meine so ein Kombiteil mit Navi + Echolot?! Bin schon langsam müde zu suchen.

Danke schon mal
Gruß
Talin


----------



## Peter the Pan (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Klasse, danke!

Das hat mir sehr weitergeholfen #6


----------



## thomsen3 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

wurde diese seite mittlerweile aktualisiert, so dass auch die hds geräte mit aufgeführt sind.


ps. ich weis, ich könnte selber nachsehen, komme momentan leider nur mit der ps3 ins netz und damit geht leider nicht viel.....sorry


----------



## dickerchen (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*



			
				thomsen3 schrieb:
			
		

> wurde diese seite mittlerweile aktualisiert, so dass auch die hds geräte mit aufgeführt sind.


 Leider nein, finde es auch ein bischen komisch da es ja ihr Spitzenprodukt ist.


----------



## isi 81 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo möchte mir die software für mein x135 runterladen und ein bischen spielen. Krieg es nicht hin und kann die soflware nicht ausführen hat vielleicht einer ne schritt für schritt anleitung für nen nicht so versierten PC bediener wie mich????


----------



## EgonEcke (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hi gibts es eine PC- Übung fürs Lowrance X52?


----------



## SchmausB (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Navionics Seekarten in Verbindung mit der Navionics PC APP.
Ich habe folgendes vor, dazu muss ich ein paar Ausführungen machen:
Ich suchte ich ein Tool mit dem ich am PC Wegpunkte setzen kann und diese dann in meinen Plotter (Lowrance HDS5 Gen2) einlesen kann. Nach langem Suchen und Fragen, habe ich dann die Navionics PC App heruntergeladen (die bekommt man inkl. 1 Jahr Kartenupdate auf der Navionics Seite umsonst, wenn man die Karte erst gekauft hat).
Heruntergeladen - installiert (dabei muss man SD Karte einstecken), er hat gleich aktualisiert und probiert und siehe da es funktioniert einwandfrei und das kostenlos!!!
Jetzt habe ich aber ein Problem:
Wenn ich die Navionics Gold Karte in meinen Plotter einschiebe, sehe ich alle in diesem Gebiet befindlichen Hindernisse (Steine, Wracks usw.) - wähle ich hier einen Punkt aus (z.B. Steine) und sehe mir die GPS Daten an und vergleiche diese dann mit den GPS Daten, die ich in der Navionics PC App vom gleichen Punkt habe, dann stelle ich fest, dass die selbe Punkt eine Differenz von bis zu 100 m!!!! aufweist. 
Nun frage ich mich, welche Koordinaten stimmen. 

Das lästige und schlechte an Navionics ist, dass man niemanden von Navionics (Hotline) erreicht, da es anscheinend keine Ansprechpartner in Deutschland gibt.

Kann mir jemand helfen??

Danke 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## HechtJogi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Link ist leider nicht mehr aktuell. Man kommt auf die Homepage von Lowrance, allerdings nicht auf die DL-Page des Emulators. Hab auch auf der Seite noch gesucht, allerdings nichts gefunden. Bin ich blind? :-D


----------



## Raubfisch (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

http://www.lowrance.de/de/Downloads/Geraete-Emulatoren/

hier auf deutsch - meins ist natürlich nicht dabei :/


----------



## Esox10 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hi @ all,

hab mir vor kurzem das Elite 4 dsi für mein Belly gekauft und wollte diesen Emulator nutzen, um zu üben.
Wenn ich den letzten Link von Raubfisch anklicke, komme ich auf die Homepage von Lowrance..
Auch eine Suche auf der Homepage blieb erfolglos, finde den Emulator nicht.
Vielleicht kann ja einer mal eine Schritt für Schritt Erklärung dazu machen, oder mir anderweitig helfen mein Echolot zu verstehen... Danke im voraus 

Mfg Krischi


----------



## jehe191 (23. August 2013)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Support/Product-Emulators/

hier der neue Link :vik:


----------



## JungausHamburg (30. September 2013)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

moinsen

wenn einer jetzt noch die dazu passende windof Version (3.1 oder xp oder 7:vikdazu gepostet hätte wäre es schön gewesen!

unter welcher Version läuft denn der Emulator|bigeyes


----------



## Borsti78 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Morjens 
Hab die seite aufgemacht,aber wie kann ich da jetzt üben


----------



## Desselchen (16. März 2015)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Tip und den Link,funzt super bei dem Lowrance x100c.
Ich bekomme nämlich die Bedienungsanleitung nicht inm Deutsch.

Danke noch mal #6#6#6#6#6#6

Gruß Kai


----------



## Angelgolli (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo Petrijünger, mein Lowrance Elite 5 HDI bleibt plötzlich am Startbildschirm hängen und nichts geht mehr. Hat jemand eien Tipp das zu beheben?


----------



## JBrandts (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Gzten Morgen

Für mein Hook 4 ist leider nix dabei


----------



## goldfisch12 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*



Angelgolli schrieb:


> Hallo Petrijünger, mein Lowrance Elite 5 HDI bleibt plötzlich am Startbildschirm hängen und nichts geht mehr. Hat jemand eien Tipp das zu beheben?




Bitte genauer beschreiben. Fährt das Gerät gar nicht mehr hoch, oder kommt dieser Zustand gelegentlich vor?
Ist der Geber angeschlossen?
Welcher Akku wurde verwendet und welcher Ladezustand des Akkus liegt vor?


----------



## JBrandts (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo Tooommy , ich habe Deinen Link angeklickt und komme dann auf die Produktseite .Dort habe ich aber das von Dir erwähnte Programm nicht gefunden.

Ich habe ein Hook 4 mit GPS.Gibt es vielleicht für meins nicht diesen Programm ?

Gruß 
JBrandts


----------



## JBrandts (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Hallo Raubfisch ,

wo ist den das Programm ?

Über Deinen Link komme ich auf die Start/Produktseite von Lowrence ,und dann weiß ich nicht weiter.

Danke 
Gruß
J.Brandts


----------



## Zen-Master8 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*

Also bei mir gibts da auch nix. Denke das wurde entfernt, warum auch immer.


----------



## fishcatcher (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: ##Lowrance Echolotbedienung am PC üben##*



> Hallo Petrijünger, mein Lowrance Elite 5 HDI bleibt plötzlich am Startbildschirm hängen und nichts geht mehr. Hat jemand eien Tipp das zu beheben?



Hi,
wenn Du eine SD-Karte im Lot hast entferne diese mal.


----------

